# Hello! Can anyone help me identify this cichlid?



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

I started a 65 gallon aquarium and think I have most of my cichlids identified but I just added two new cichlids and I'm having a hard time finding any that resemble one of my new ones. He definitely doesn't look like any of the other ones I have his mouth looks more narrow to me. Here's a picture and I really appreciate any help I can get!


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

And this is another angle of his strange coloring.


----------



## Mr Chromedome (Feb 12, 2013)

That would be _Labidochromis joanjohnsonae_, sometimes sold commercially as "Textilis", which is a similar, but much less common species, or as "Exasperatus", a junior synonym. Females of _joanjohnsonae _and _textilis _are very hard to differentiate, but males of _joanjohnsonae _turn mostly blue, while males of _textilus _keep the unique color pattern of the females.


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Wow! Thank you sooooo much! So would this be a male or female?


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

I also have one more that I'm not completely positive about I think it is a pseudotropheus traverse or elongatus? Would you be able to identify it?the blue guy in the front ☺


----------



## Rockfella (Aug 4, 2021)

Destinythecichlidkeepah said:


> I also have one more that I'm not completely positive about I think it is a pseudotropheus traverse or elongatus? Would you be able to identify it?the blue guy in the front ☺


Beautiful tank and lovely thick substrate! Do you have a plenum/UGF? Don't your fish dig? What sub is that? Sorry no idea about your fish.


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Chindongo saulosi possibly?


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Thank you! It is caribsea cichlid sand two 20 lb bags of the white and then two 10 lb of the black on top. And yes they do dig but the rocks start at the bottom of the tank under the sand to keep them from collapsing while digging. What's a phelum?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

The last blue barred one is not a Saulosi, easier to say what he is not, probably a hybrid. Call him a Zebra hybrid. 

The Exasperatus/ joanjohnsonae has female color, but if male will eventually turn light blue with a line in the dorsal.


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Okay thank you very much!


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I think it's a poor excuse for both species of pseudotropheus but I personally think it's a traverse and not an elongatus. When you stated phelum, did you mean phlegm? I do not know what a phelum is and is an unfamiliar aquaculture term.


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

What do you mean it's a poor excuse for? That's a beautiful fish. And phelum are colonies of beneficial bacteria in the substrate.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

I think what was meant was that it may not look super pure. Possibly a hybrid fish. If not, I'm not able to identify it right off the bat. My initial thoughts on the Joanjohnsonae was that he was possibly a hybrid male also, but with strong joanjohnsonae. It looks darker than mine, but, I've never seen one over black substrate. So, I'm backing off my initial thoughts to take a "Wait and see" approach.



Destinythecichlidkeepah said:


> And phelum are colonies of beneficial bacteria in the substrate.


I think what's meant here is plenum. A "Deep sand bed" filter is another name. The idea is that you put enough sand in for the bottom to go anoxic and then you'll get anaerobic denitrification down there. This is the idea at least, but it just doesn't work. At least I've never seen it work. The reason is that you almost certainly will never reach the anaerobic conditions down there necessary to do this, especially because the fish move the sand and expose it to new oxygen. No reason to remove it though, if you like the sand.


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

I see. I think your right about the hybrid with strong joanjohnsonae. He or she is definitely dominant towards the dominant red zebra that is challenging the boss which I believe to be a yellow tail acei. Would you be able to tell for sure if I'm correct on the acei?


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

I meant the poor excuse as not a strong example of a pure bred species of either one. I love the fish though. That's an acei. Better say it's a Yellow Tail because there are white tailed acei as well lol.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

What a jolly plump fellow he is though!!


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Yes he's a fatty. And mean. Thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That last one is definitely not a Yellow tailed Acei. Just another zebra type hybrid, male. Your Joanjohnsonae looks fine to me.

What is a "traverse"? Is that misspelled?


----------



## Destinythecichlidkeepah (Nov 22, 2021)

Sorry the auto correct switched it. I meant to say Trewavas


----------



## dubbgee (10 mo ago)

Destinythecichlidkeepah said:


> I also have one more that I'm not completely positive about I think it is a pseudotropheus traverse or elongatus? Would you be able to identify it?the blue guy in the front ☺
> View attachment 140051


If he ever yellowed up under his body from the jawline towards the anal fin he could be a Pseudotropheus Purpuratus. I’ve noticed everyone here is quick to yell hybrid when they can’t identify breeds that are a little more rare in the hobby. It could be a hybrid but chances are it is something a bit more rare.


----------



## Orbweb49 (6 mo ago)

Destinythecichlidkeepah said:


> I also have one more that I'm not completely positive about I think it is a pseudotropheus traverse or elongatus? Would you be able to identify it?the blue guy in the front ☺
> View attachment 140051


I wish I could help you but I have no clue. But do you know type of cichlid is the one that is next to the blue one, The one that is mostly yellow? Looks like my female that I am trying to ID. Thank you!!


----------

